# Collection of tri does and sisters



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These does are from 7 to nine weeks old, all out of litters sired by Adamant on his daughters and grand daughters. Some are trisor splashed and others are their sisters.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Gorgeous little ones! Loving the Satins!


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Very nice micies, I love the colour of the white one with splashes of brown colour in the face and aroun the ears, soo cute


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The doe with the brown on the face and around the ears has dark red, almost ruby, eyes. Thats a thing that comes with about 25 t0 30% of tris or meeces with tri in their genetics. I really like the color in satin as it looks like bronze metal.

Thanks, folks.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

As always Moustress....nice long chunky tails and nice healthy coats.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

moustress said:


> The doe with the brown on the face and around the ears has dark red, almost ruby, eyes. Thats a thing that comes with about 25 t0 30% of tris or meeces with tri in their genetics.


Nice :drool But if she is tri colour where is the third colour?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She is one of the sisters of the tris there were relatively few in these three litters that had tri markings, but I woldn't call any of them tricolor since they don't meat the standard. I just say tri unless they do. Like many of the c locus phenomenon, the tri factor has an effect of eye and hair color even when it is heterozygous, with a full color C plus some c dilute in the second spot. Any of these girls when bred to a mousie showing tri variations will have an average of 25% tri marked babies.

I have only had about 8 meeces who mostly fit the published standard for tricolor, and considerably more meeces who are rightly called splashed.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Beauties!!!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the little monkey climbing the water bottle!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That broken marked blue is a little gadfly; she must be homozy for boingy.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

moustress said:


> That broken marked blue is a little gadfly; she must be homozy for boingy.


Hahaha!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------

